# Lost at Lee's Ferry



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

A Motorola Razr phone and a Yellowstone Park baseball cap were last seen at Lee's Ferry on July 16. Anybody find them?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Did you contact Ranger Peggy? Someone could have turned it in to the rangers.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

You could also e-mail Lynn at Grand Canyon River Guides and she could forward it to all of the guide members. Hope your stuff turns up safe!


----------

